# Bds of LMDC verses FMH.



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Which is better ? & why ??

can anybody please clarify for me ??? #confused


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

i need help on that too please.......bds in fmh or cmh? which is better


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> i need help on that too please.......bds in fmh or cmh? which is better


CMH, CMH, CMH & nothing else!


----------



## Dija (Nov 23, 2011)

*Bds from Lmdc?*

Yeah right ask me if u want to get in lmdc with 600 less marks in mcat all you have to do is to keep your pocket warm for mbbs they will charge 18lakh!! For bds only 16 lakh and there you are in even with 400 mcat score! Lol so all those low scorers Richie rich what ya waiting for?! #frown


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

*order discount Generic Accutane 5mg 10mg 20mg 30mg online acne treatment natural*

purchase Generic Accutane 5mg 10mg 20mg 30mg without prescription what gets rid of spots price of accutane USA how to get rid of acne over night accutane diary collodion membrane acnezine


----------

